# Star Wars Society...



## Jesse (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,
I know the old thread got deleted. Hear me out though. It seems PlanetCoruscant.com is down for the time being. It may be down permanently. So why not have a temporary Star Wars guild? Now Mods, please don't lock this thread. It could turn into a good guild. Just give us some time...and we'll make this guild a big success. If you like Star Wars, join today! Membership is FREE of charge. 

Your founder,
Jesse B.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 8, 2003)

Sure thing. Why not? I'm more of an expert on this subject than LOTR type things.


----------



## Jesse (Jun 8, 2003)

YayGollum,
You're our first member! Welcome! I appoint you headmaster. See, I fear I may not be able to keep up with this guild. I participate in more than 3 other guilds. So can you watch over this guild for me??


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 9, 2003)

I'd rather not be weighed down by any crazy little titles, but sure, I don't mind watching threadses for other people. Doobedoobedoo... opening topics? Okay. What type of Star Wars fans are any of you people that like Star Wars? just a movie fan? The video game type? The collecting type? The type that jumps into pretty much any aspect of Star Wars that you can find? just a fan of the bookses? I'm just a fan of the older movies and bookses. I used to collect, but Ick. Don't have the interest or the room for that anymore.


----------



## Bethelarien (Jun 9, 2003)

Oooh! Oooh! SW fan right here!

Have you guys tried starwars.com? It's pretty good. I like it most of the time. Heh heh.

I'm more the movie/book type fan. I don't do much collecting.


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey guys!

If you look at my sub-title and signiture, you will see I am a SW maniac! 

So what's the first discusion topic? Let start at the begining...who loves Shimi?!

I just heard about this book called Tatooine Ghost. It is about Leia trying to find out more about her grandmother. She gets a hold of Shimi's diary and......that's all I know. It was not at the library this month. 

So I got a bunch of books with Mara. So far in the book I'm reading the most shocking part of the book is that Chewie dies! So sad! I drew a shrp gasp when I got to that part and everyone else in the van said "what!?"

I left them in shock.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm in! And no one can stop me!!! lol!!!! Ooooh! Somewhere else for me to blab about my interest in things that my 'friends' call geeky!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 10, 2003)

Got it. Evil people with evil names that I won't write out here don't feel like answering questions. oh well. Sure, I've messed around at that starwars.com place. It was the first website thing I ever joined. I became more interested in other places, though. That place seems pretty boring now, but it can be useful. Anyways, who's Shimi? Do you mean Shmi? oh well. I wouldn't know enough about the character to care too much right now. 

About Chewie the Hero ---> Yes, Vector Prime was the evillest Star Wars book of all time. That's what got me disheartened with that universe. I haven't read any of those other evil new bookses where everyone dies and personalities are changed and the mood is all wrong. sorry about that.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 10, 2003)

*gasp*
It's back!
O good, I have a question I need to ask:

It is said that there can only be 2 Sith Lords, A master and an apprentice.
So what was the emperor (Darth Sideous) thinking when he got Darth Vadar to try and get Luke to join them in the dark side?
That would make 3 Sith Lords...


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 10, 2003)

"You can take your father's place at my side!"

Remember? Star Wars;Return of the Jedi. The Emporor Palpatine was planing to ditch Vader. Luke was to take over. Vader was strond in the force but his strength could not keep him from death. Fresh and new was Palpatine's stradigy.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 11, 2003)

Answer to the question ---> The thing about two Sith dudes doesn't matter. They are evil. They don't have to pay attention to rules if they don't want to. Something like four thousand years before the movies, there were tons of Sith running around. Not a huge deal. Anyways, that bit where the emperor was saying that quote was just him trying to make the guy mad. Didn't mean that he was serious. They had planned on getting him on their side. Why have one superly achingly useful bodyguard when you can have two?


----------



## Lifeling (Jun 11, 2003)

I haven't seen this mentioned... so....
Just for all of you who don't know, the greatest starwars site is...
www.theforce.net 
cool... and hey ill join! (Ive been sorta alienated from starwars by the new films... but the old ones rock!)


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes, that theforce.net place is very cool. I got into one of those little FanForce chapters or whatever they call them. Wasn't able to stay with them, though. oh well. The place is achingly huge and achingly useful. Have fun.


----------



## Lossengondiel (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey, can I join please? Yeah, I don't understand why theu shut down planestcoruscant.com. I liked it there!!


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 12, 2003)

Speaking of Chewie, I've heard that he's going to be in Ep.III 

Does anyone support or deny this cool and crazy statment?!


----------



## Lossengondiel (Jun 12, 2003)

I haven't heard much news of the new movie yet (btw when does it come out??)

So I don't really know if he will be or not. I think he won't because he was always with Han, I don't think Han will be in Ep3


----------



## Aulë (Jun 12, 2003)

Given that Ep.1 came out in 1999, and Ep.2 came out in 2002,
I'd believe that it will come out some time in 2005.

I know that Ep.3 will start off with Annikan falling into a pit of lava (possibly after killing Count Dooku), and will be saved by Darth Sidious.
The rest of the movie will probably be about the transformation of the Federation into the Empire, and the killing off of the jedis (Bar Obiwan and Yoda). We in turn see the capture of the Wookies, and therefore Chewbacca.
At some time there will be the birth of Luke and Leia, and the death of Amidala (Which may be before Annikan dies- causing his anger that turns him to the dark side; or it may be afterwards, which Sidious uses to turn him to the dark side whilst recovering from his burns).

I doubt we'll see Hans, since his life was probably uneventful till he lost his contraband, which didn't happen till near the beginning of Ep.4.

And maybe that stupid Jar Jar will die a painful, horrible death (It was nice to know that we can blame him for the rise of the empire, since he proposed that Palpatine become dictator  )


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey! Dont dis Jar-Jar!(btw my lil sis can do a great Jar-Jar imitation!) How could he know that dumb Palpatine was a bad boy?! And who says that Padme dies? We all asume but if she doesn't then it will open up a whole new world of ideas for writers. I can see the headline now. 
Star Wars Episode VII: Return of the Jedi Mother


----------



## Lossengondiel (Jun 12, 2003)

Yea, don't diss the JarJar. He may be an ignorant, clumsy, oblivious fool, but he still rocks!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 12, 2003)

*holds back evil opinions* I don't see why they would show Han Solo or Chewbacca in this next movie. Maybe just in the background somewhere just to say that he was there. Not a huge deal. Anyways, the newer movies are pure evil. Am I the only one who thinks that?


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lossengondiel _
> *Yea, don't diss the JarJar. He may be an ignorant, clumsy, oblivious fool, but he still rocks! *



Hey that reminds me or myself! Lol! I love Jar Jar! But Amidala (if that is how you spell it) really annoys me! She's soooo......bla! I can't wait till 2005 for the next movie. I'll be like 18 when it comes out! No fair!


----------



## Lossengondiel (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Samwise_hero _
> *Hey that reminds me or myself! Lol! I love Jar Jar! But Amidala (if that is how you spell it) really annoys me! She's soooo......bla! *



lol yea thats me too, and actually Amidala/Padmé is my favorite character (next to JarJar)


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jun 13, 2003)

Qui Gon Jin was my favourite! But he died and i cried!


----------



## Lossengondiel (Jun 13, 2003)

*sigh* I cried too. He was pretty cute...for an older man


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh, please. Those characters were not developed as well as the ones in the older movies. They are achingly boring. The best characters are actually ---> Yoda (only in the old movies), Chewbacca, and R2-D2. Also, Ick. The new movies look too nice. The old movies have the Millenium Falcon and a more run down Tatooine and things like that.


----------



## Lossengondiel (Jun 15, 2003)

They may have been achingly boring, but they were achingly cute


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jun 16, 2003)

I agree with Loss. the newer movies are more modernised and the older ones are appreciated by those who like them and older movies. i still love the older movies but the newer ones have better looking people in them! Ha! I'm multi-tasking here by trying to prove two points can you figure them out? Clever gurl, i am! Lol!


----------



## Lossengondiel (Jun 16, 2003)

Yes, clever clever girl! The Star Wars movies have a large amount of fans in college age and years, and newer movies with actors/actresses they know are most probably going to keep their attention better than older people who they might not have heard of. Also, brighter scenes and modern day situations are something they can relate to, like Padmé's and Anakin's love story.


----------



## Jesse (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll take control of this guild again. What I needed was a vacation and I got one. Now I am back....


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh, Ick! *collapses* It is good to love a series of movies for the looks of the actors and not really caring about the coolness of the plotses?


----------



## cardanas (Jul 1, 2003)

can i join
i collect a lot of figures
i have a limited edition jango fett
it came out a month before Ep2 to get people intersted
they sold out fast and my friend was really envious


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 1, 2003)

I'M BACK lol

Well let's see......My favorite character is...there is noo way to pick one...my three favorite characters are...in order...least to best...

3. Anakin(before he "died")
2. Qui-Gon(I wish they had developed his character better)
and for number 1......



C-3PO 

I luv him. He is in the old movies(which are better btw), no luvy-duvy crap, and he never changes! And does anyone read the books that take place AFTER ep.VI?


----------



## Jesse (Jul 1, 2003)

I still say Obi-Wan-Kenobi is the best character.


----------



## Jesse (Jul 1, 2003)

cardanas, 
Sorry it took me so long to respond. I was...away. Yes, you can join this guild. Welcome fellow traveler!


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 1, 2003)

Ick. Anyways, sure, I've read lots of the books. Why not? Most of them were good until they killed Chewie.


----------



## cardanas (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Ick. Anyways, sure, I've read lots of the books. Why not? Most of them were good until they killed Chewie. *



it was really pointless when they killed chewbacca
at least they gave him a decent tribute


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 2, 2003)

If they had to kill somebody, they should have killed off some boring human. There are too many humanses in that series. There are plenty of aliens. Why not add more? oh well. I know nothing about any crazy tributeses. I stopped reading the evil new books after that. The old ones are always good to go back to. just like the old movies.


----------



## cardanas (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *If they had to kill somebody, they should have killed off some boring human. There are too many humanses in that series. There are plenty of aliens. Why not add more? oh well. I know nothing about any crazy tributeses. I stopped reading the evil new books after that. The old ones are always good to go back to. just like the old movies. *


they gave him a series of tribute issues in star wars comic


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 7, 2003)

I like the books because of Mara. Her character reminds me of someone(me!) She starts as Luke's enemy and they end up married!LOL  I did indeed cry when they killed off Chewie. Then I got mad about it because of the affect it had on Han. And when Leia had to cut her hair! I was so not expecting that!


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, yeah. I saw that comic. Craziness. Very sad. oh well. Anyways, Ick. Why like the Mara Jade character? There are 27,000 characters just like that. "Oh, I am conflicted! You must all be fascinated by me! Or at least feel sorry for me and wish the best for me!"  Self-pity. Ick. Stubborn people who change anyways. Ick. Why would the Leia person cut her hair? Alderaanian types don't do that.


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 7, 2003)

I cant remember the title of the the book, I think it was the New Jedi Order seiries, but Leia went to a planet that had an infestation of some sort bug, simmaler to our lice. The locals could not afford to have their hair cleand when they got infected and Leia wanted to show then that she was no different. So she cuts her hair really short. This is after after Jaina and Jacen and Anikin are grown up. Anikin is 16 by that point. Same time that Mara get pregnent! It was a shock because she has a incureable desiese that had made it "impossable" to get pregnent and even less likely to give birth to a healthy child. Her and her baby could very well have died. I like Mara so much because of the trials she goes through.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 9, 2003)

Why like someone for the problems they have to deal with? oh well. Those new books are pure evil. They changed the personalities of the kids. I had other rants about it, but I've forgetten them by now. oh well. The feel isn't the same anymore. They used to be fun to read. Now they're all achingly depressing. just like the movies changed. They used to be fun.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Jul 9, 2003)

Can I join? I know huge amounts of Star Wars stuff, read all kinds of books and seen the movies and all. The NJO should die a slow, painful death. I recommend burning the books page by page. Yeah, the author of the books seem to think 'ooh, let's see how much WORSE we can make things!' They blew up Ithor. *sniffs* They did crazy things to Mara Jade's character, although I was already beginning to dislike her at the end of Vision of the Future. It seems like they keep shoving her into really bad situations just to make her look sooo cool when she defeats them. Waaaaiiit. Is THAT why you hate the disease thing Yay? Alright, I getcher. Will use it and mention it less. Anyways, back on topic.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 10, 2003)

Sure, that's one good reason to think that your character is unoriginal. That doesn't mean you can't do whatever you want with the thing. Anyways, why can't the evil N.J.O. die a quick and painful death? The quicker, the better. It's way too sickening for me. There we go. I forgot the Ithor thing. That was pure evil. But then, they killed off a few other planets that I liked. And that Borsk dude. He was fun. *bawls*


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Jul 10, 2003)

Quick and painful is too good for it. Show NO mercy to the offensive NJO! Yeah, Borsk Fey'lya. R.I.P., cool dude. Alright, onto something a little brighter. Which do you think is better: the Thrawn duology or the Thrawn trilogy?


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 10, 2003)

Even though I loved the Hand Of Thrawn bookses, I gots to go with the trilogy. Grand Admiral Thrawn is one of the coolest bad dudes I can think of right about now. How can you not like that guy? Besides, a trilogy is longer than a duology. Yay for getting more to read about, right?


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Jul 11, 2003)

Hmmm, yeah Thrawn was definitely one of the best bad guys ever created. However, I also liked that Thrawn impersonator Flim in the Hand of Thrawn duology. He was so cool about the whole thing, 'oh yeah, have a new job, conning the entire New Republic' and even the oh-so-powerful Jedi bought it for a while! Alas, had there been no awesome Admiral Thrawn to begin with, there wouldn't be anything for Flim to play, so I go for the trilogy too.


----------



## Jesse (Jul 11, 2003)

Thrawn was indeed one of the best villans imaginable.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 11, 2003)

Yes, the impersonator dude was cool, but even though I'm not usually a fan of bad guys, I gots to say that Thrawn was the coolest. Too bad they got rid of his clone. oh well. I hear that the Timothy Zahn guy will be writing some evil N.J.O. things. Maybe Thrawn can still come back.  They should have cloned Chewie. *sniff*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 25, 2006)

I love Star Wars! I'll be a part of this! I'm more of a reader/viewer, although I do have Jedi Knight 2: Jedi Outcast. Good game.

As for Thrawn, he is easily my favourite imp.


----------

